# كلمات المسيح على الصليب



## الملكة العراقية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بعدما قام الجنود بتسمير الرب يسوع على الصليب،
تلفظ يسوع سبعة جُملٍ ندعوها بـ "كلمات يسوع السبع الأخيرة على الصليب".

هذه الكلمات (الجُمل) تستمد أهميتها كونها آخر ما نطق به ربنا قبل إتمام مشروعه ألخلاصي،وهي تلقي ضوءً مركزاً على تعاليمه، مؤكدةً هدف مجيئه بالجسد من أجل الفداء،فتلخص لنا بهذا رغبات قلبه كأنها إجابة يسوع على سؤال لم يُسأَلونه وهو:ما هي وصيتك ألأخيرة لأحبائك قبل إعدامك ؟

يمكن تقسيم هذه الكلمات لأربعة فئات:

-1.كلمة موجهة للجميع (لله، وللمؤمنين ولغير المؤمنين:
 "لقد تم" يوحنا 19.

-2.كلمات يوجهها إلى الله ألآب: والحوار مع ألآب هو بعينه الصلاة وهذه الجمل هي:
 "اَغفِرْ لهُم يا أبـي، لأنَّهُم لا يَعرِفونَ ما يَعمَلونَ" لوقا 23
 "يا أبـي، في يَدَيكَ أستَودِعُ رُوحي" لوقا 23
 "إيلوئـي، إيلوئـي، لما شَبَقْتاني" مرقس 15 ومتى 47/27.

-3.كلمات يوجهها للمؤمنين خاطب بها أمه مريم ويوحنا الحبيب ولص اليمين: 


"فقالَ لأُمِّهِ: «يا اَمرأةُ، هذا اَبنُكِ». 27 وقالَ لِلتلميذِ: «هذِهِ أُمُّكَ»" يوحنا 19:26
"الحقَّ أقولُ لكَ: سَتكونُ اليومَ مَعي في الفِردَوسِ" لوقا 23.

-4.كلمة يوجهها لجميع البشر:
 "أنا عطشان"





هذه الكلمات السبعة التي تفوه بها الرب من على الصليب.



لكن هنالك كلمة أخرى،
كلمة ثامنة،
وهذه الكلمة الثامنة يمكنك حتى الآن الإصغاء إليها
هذه الكلمة هي يسوع نفسه - "كلمة الله" المعلقة على الصليب،
هذه الكلمة تهمس بالقلوب المستعدة لسماعها اليوم كما همست بقلب لص اليمين آنذاك
هذه الكلمة لا تزال معلقة!
نعم معلقة على عتبة بيتك
معلقة على عتبة قلبك
تقرع منتظرة أن تفتح لها لتدخل فتصبح روح وحياة جديدة لك





فهل لديك الاستعداد، مثل لص اليمين،
أن تنسى مشاكلك وتفتح قلبك ليسوع ليدخل ويقول لك
"اليوم ستكون معي ..."
أو "اليوم دخل الخلاص هذا البيت"،
أم لا يزال يسوع ينتظر الجواب بصرخة أنا "عطشان"،
"لقد أتممت" العمل وها أنا واقف عاطل عن العمل
أنتظر لتفتح لي قلبك ؟
ألا تعتبرني آهلاً أن أدخل بيتك؟
ألا أستحق أن أنال جزءاً من حياتك التي تملأها بمشاريعك وهواياتك ومشاغلك؟
أم هذه أفضل مني ؟​


----------



## SALVATION (26 نوفمبر 2008)

_



			وهذه الكلمة الثامنة يمكنك حتى الآن الإصغاء إليها
هذه الكلمة هي يسوع نفسه - "كلمة الله" المعلقة على الصليب،
هذه الكلمة تهمس بالقلوب المستعدة لسماعها اليوم كما همست بقلب لص اليمين آنذاك
هذه الكلمة لا تزال معلقة!
نعم معلقة على عتبة بيتك
معلقة على عتبة قلبك
تقرع منتظرة أن تفتح لها لتدخل فتصبح روح وحياة جديدة لك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

​انا بقبلك يا رب فى قلبى ادخل وغيرنى وخلينى الانسان اللى عايزنى اكونه
مشكوره كتييير




​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

املء يارب حياتى 

ادخل الى قلبى 

وادخل الى فكرى وانزع منه افكار الشيطان 

الذى يبعدنى عنك دئما 

يارب انا محتاج اليك 

ادخل يارب قلبى 

اميــــــــــــــــــــن 

موضوع راااااائع جدا 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _​انا بقبلك يا رب فى قلبى ادخل وغيرنى وخلينى الانسان اللى عايزنى اكونه
> مشكوره كتييير
> 
> 
> ...


شكرا يا توني تون على مرورك الجميل​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> املء يارب حياتى
> 
> ادخل الى قلبى
> 
> ...



شكرا على مرورك وأمل انك استفد من الموضوع​


----------



## kalimooo (29 نوفمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية شكرااااا ليك للموضوع
ربنا يباركك اختى
سلام المسيح​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 نوفمبر 2008)

> وهذه الكلمة الثامنة يمكنك حتى الآن الإصغاء إليها
> هذه الكلمة هي يسوع نفسه - "كلمة الله" المعلقة على الصليب،
> هذه الكلمة تهمس بالقلوب المستعدة لسماعها اليوم كما همست بقلب لص اليمين آنذاك
> هذه الكلمة لا تزال معلقة!
> ...


امين
موضوع جميل جدا 
سلام المسيح يرعاكي​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (2 ديسمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> موضوع جميل جدا
> سلام المسيح يرعاكي​


شكرا على مرورك الجميل وارجو انكي استفدي من الموضوع​


----------



## المحارب الجريح (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*الملكه العراقيه

كنت مسلم قلبي مغلق معتم ،  اشرق فيه نور المسيح ،  دخل بقلبي حبه فتغير العالم ، 


تغيرت رؤيتي للأشياء


كل شئ صار جميل 


يسوع ادخل هذا القلب وسكنه ، اجعل نورك مخلصي ، وحبك مرشدي

يسوع من فضلك غير حياتي ، بدل كل شئ  خلصني

فأنت الآن كل حبي​*


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميل اوى اوى اوى يا ملكه العراق
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> الملكة العراقية شكرااااا ليك للموضوع
> ربنا يباركك اختى
> سلام المسيح​



شكرا يا كليمو على مرورك الجميل​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 ديسمبر 2008)

رامى ايليا قال:


> *جميل اوى اوى اوى يا ملكه العراق
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



شكرا يا رامي على مرورك الجميل​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 ديسمبر 2008)

المحارب الجريح قال:


> *الملكه العراقيه
> 
> كنت مسلم قلبي مغلق معتم ،  اشرق فيه نور المسيح ،  دخل بقلبي حبه فتغير العالم ،
> 
> ...



كل شوكه نزله تصرخ نزله تبكى بدمع تاني
دمع غير دمع البشر دمع غالى دمع فادي
دمع لونه احمر زاهي دمعة واحدة منه تفدي
حياة شعوب تايها بتبكي
دمــــــــــــــــــــــعك​


----------



## ToNeK (4 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## الملكة العراقية (5 ديسمبر 2008)

tonek قال:


> مشكوووووووووور



شكرا على مرورك​


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 ديسمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكرا على مرورك الجميل​


----------



## السياف العراقي (8 يناير 2009)




----------



## الملكة العراقية (11 يناير 2009)

السياف العراقي قال:


>



شكرا لمرورك الجميل نورت الموضوع​


----------

